# RatFlex



## Mybluevw (Dec 1, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of another Rat Rod. Before anybody asks, I did not do anything to the bike that cannot be undone. I bought the bike to do a restoration and quickly realized that I would need to take out a second mortgage to afford the correct parts. I am still looking for the crows beak guard and tank, but until then at least I get to ride it


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 1, 2007)

so how much do you want for that bike


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 1, 2007)

verry cool!! I have a twin flex that is complete and all the literature. let me know if you need anything. mine is a '39 Firestone. send me the serial number and I'll see if I can get you any info on it.

my37fleetwood@lycos.com

Scott


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 2, 2007)

I think I will keep it for now. 
Hey Scott,
Where is the serial number located. Under the bottom bracket shell? I would like to know what year it is.
I will try and find it and send you an Email.
Mark


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 3, 2007)

Serial # is under the bottom bracket.

Its a 1938, first year twin flex, you can tell by the straight bar from the neck to the bottom bracket. (Scott taught me that -


----------



## ejlwheels (Dec 3, 2007)

Help!  I still need a front end for my twin-flex!


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 4, 2007)

ejlwheels said:


> Help!  I still need a front end for my twin-flex!




Me too!!! I need to get some holes/dents fixed on mine.

I met a guy who said he had a couple:eek: but I probably wont see him until after Christmas.

Thing is he said there were different ones? (slight difference) I dont know if he meant certain years for twin flexs were different or maybe they were a little different from single flexs---maybe Scott knows.

By the way thats a cool rat flex! If I get a front for mine it will probably be a bobber for a while!--------


----------



## ejlwheels (Dec 4, 2007)

From what I've been told, on the 1940 model both the front and the rear spring yokes are wider than on the 1938 and 1939 models.


----------



## ejlwheels (Dec 5, 2007)

ol'tin bender,

For future reference, can you tell the measurement difference.
What are the measurements between the truss rods for '39 and '40.
Is the rear yoke wider as well or is it just the front?

thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2007)

Flat Tire said:


> Serial # is under the bottom bracket.
> 
> Its a 1938, first year twin flex, you can tell by the straight bar from the neck to the bottom bracket. (Scott taught me that -




I hope you're not talking about me 
actually there are several variations in the frames.

In 1938 model 4-TS has the curved down tube and the standard two bar frame.model 6-TS  straight down tube with only one bar (Camel Back). model 14-TS has a straight down tube with two bars. making three variations for 1938.

In 1939 model 1 has curved down tube and two bars. model two is the ladies version. model 3 has curved down tube and two bars. making for one 1939 mens Twin-Flex frame.

In 1940 model 21-TF has curved down tube and two bars. model 23-TF is the ladies model. only one mens frame in 1940 (excepting left over 1939 bikes usually offered as the "Special Deluxe" model).

In 1941 no Twin-Flex bikes are shown as having been offered.

in 1938 the original design was recalled so all the 1938s put out were called 1939s by Huffman. the way to tell them apart is the accessories. 1938 has flat fender braces and a 9 hole rack the 1939s have channeled braces and the rack with no holes. in 1940 the springer brackets are wider front and rear and the kick stand should be welded to the frame. there may be some other differences I haven't really started to get into mine yet, and it was already complete when I got it.
the bike in this post has a 1946 or later chain guard but it looks to be a definite add on since it doesn't really fit the straight down tube, the springer hardware is 1938-39, can't see the stand. the best way in my opinion to date this bike is the serial number. it should be compared with known bikes to see where it fits in. there is a list in the "Bicycle Restoration Tips" forum. this list is far from comprehensive but it might get you close. i'm guessing 1938 model 14-TS though I have literature from Huffman where they state that "Twin-Flex Cushioning" was available on all 26" models at extra cost.

I kinda like the rat rod look but it would be cool restored too. I have all the parts for mine in primer and should probably get to it but I'm still kinda tired out from the never ending Streamliner project. I think I'll restore a 2007 bike next, parts are easier and cheaper to find!! 

Scott


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 6, 2007)

The only serial number I can find is 5036. I am assuming that mine is a model 6-TS.
I hope to restore it someday. I thought I had a tank, but got aced out at the last minute. There was a firestone long tank on the bay, but bicyclebones outbid me. Oh well, half the fun is the quest


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2007)

yeah, and he'll want as much as he paid for the bike for it too! someone needs to make a good repop of these tanks. any volunteers??
Scott


----------



## Mybluevw (Dec 10, 2007)

37fleetwood said:


> someone needs to make a good repop of these tanks. any volunteers??
> Scott




I would certainly buy one. I have even thought about trying to produce one from fibreglass, but don't have an original to use for the mold. Anybody want to make a plaster cast of their tank?


----------



## J.E (Dec 10, 2007)

I work in a metal fab shop and have been thinking about making a few tanks out of metal.I'm going to start with a 36 motorbike tank to work the bugs out first then try a few others.


----------

